# Navionics



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

I was looking at their website for coverage. They have lots and lots of stuff on all the lakes they cover in various states and when those areas were last updated After all that lake stuff, the website merely states "coastal areas with tides and currents."

Seems stupid to me that they don't say more about their coastal coverage. I'm only interested in FL and LA bays and marshes. Their FAQs don't address my question and they have not responded to my question. 

I'd appreciate it if someone using their product would let me know what you think about their coverage of these coastal areas.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm running a Navionics Gold 1G651XL Central Gulf of Mexico on a SD Card. I'll climb on the boat later on today and get the coordinates for the four corners of the box that covers what they consider the central gulf.

I'll grab some screen shots of Louisana where it enters the gulf while i'm at it. I'm not sure if your looking for a Gold or Platinum Navionics chip, but as far as Gold; anything that is shown on a paper NOAA Nautical Chart shows on the screen; though i'm unsure which chart year they were using for the various charts.

I'd call the company about that if you haven't done so.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help.

I am looking at one that covers a wide range of the southern states, up to OK. I think it is the premium version, sells for $149 most places. Since most of my fishing is in lakes, I want the inland waters too, but I absolutely would not be spending the $ on this just for the lakes. I want to ensure it covers FL's largest bays and the marshes of LA that I love to fish.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd get the Navionics chip that covers the entire U.S. then. All the chips run the same price, and just make sure you get the right type of card your machine uses. Whether it's a SD, microSD, CF, or MMC card.


----------

